# Υπόθεση Ματέι απόψε στον Σκάι (23:00)



## curry (Jun 24, 2008)

Απόψε ο Σκάι μεταδίδει ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ντοκιμαντέρ του βρετανικού Channel 4 για την υπόθεση Ματέι του 1998, το οποίο, σύμφωνα με όσα διαβάζω στην Ελευθεροτυπία, προσεγγίζει κυρίως τη δεοντολογία των ΜΜΕ και την κάλυψη (χειρισμό από ένα σημείο και πέρα) της υπόθεσης. 
Να δούμε τι λένε οι Βρετανοί για τον Ευαγγέλατο...


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 26, 2008)

Περίμενα, περίμενα... τίποτα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

Είδαμε πάντως τι έλεγε ο Ευαγγελάτος για τον Ευαγγελάτο.


----------



## curry (Jun 26, 2008)

Μετά την Βόζενμπεργκ άλλαξα κανάλι... Σόρι παιδιά, υπέθετα ότι θα βλέπαμε κάτι άλλο!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2008)

curry said:


> Μετά την Βόζε*ν*μπεργκ άλλαξα κανάλι...


Το "ν" είναι ευφωνικό ή υπονοούμενη συσχέτιση με το Ρόζενμπεργκ;


----------



## curry (Jun 26, 2008)

Έτσι την ακούω, έτσι την έγραψα - you gotta be kidding me!


----------

